# Pictures of Noelle and Sophie



## Meowzer (Feb 9, 2014)

These are some pictures I took of my cats during this past week. Noelle is my calico, and recently she's been having some urinary issues that are (hopefully!) on the mend now. Sophie is our new family member. She came into our lives only a week ago. She is still a baby, a Lynx point Siamese. I am amazed at how well the two cats are adjusting to each other. 
I've been making a big fuss over them all week, getting new toys, treats, etc.. They both love the cat tree. It's been fixed a few times, and I think it's close to the time when we need to replace it, as you can see in one of the attached pics. :smiles


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

So cute! Love the way you set them up too. Wonderful that everyone gets along so well.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

They are both beautiful. That is quite the multi-story cat tree you have there.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Beautiful kitties! I love that Noelle's calico coloring follows a line down her back right onto her tail.  And Sophie's adorable. I think you mentioned her age in the other thread, but I don't remember. How old is she?


----------



## Meowzer (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you, Eldercat, Greenport ferals and Spirite! 

I think Sophie is about 3-4 months old. I am yet to take her to the vet to get her spayed and shots, etc. They'll be able to give us the exact age. 

This cat tree is very nice and it's been used a lot. Had to repair it several times, but I am looking into something more narrow and tall now to save space. Will keep this one too for a while or the cats may get upset if it's gone. It sure saved our furniture lol.


----------



## Meowzer (Feb 9, 2014)

spirite said:


> I love that Noelle's calico coloring follows a line down her back right onto her tail.


Found this pic I took of her a few months ago that shows her back. It's an interesting pattern. :luv


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Gah, her markings are amazing! And somehow just adorable.  I've never seen markings quite like that - it looks like a trail of little calico-colored pompoms!


----------



## Meowzer (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you! :daisy We adopted her at the cat shelter when she was about 9 months old. The Cattery have two large rooms, one for adult cats and one for kittens and younger cats. They roam about the room freely among cat trees, litterboxes and food containers. I didn't know at the time if we were going to get an adult cat or a kitten, but when I saw her, that was it. The people at the Cattery tried to talk me out of getting her because they only had her available for adoption 2 days and weren't sure if she'd make a good pet because she was on a shy side. But I insisted on taking her home. Outside this urinary issue recently, she's been with us for over two years and she is the best behaved cat I've ever met and a really great pet. So we made the right choice. :love2


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I love Noelle's coloring. I love both calicoes and colorpoints.


----------



## Meowzer (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you, Amy! I'd love a tabby some day, too, but for now two cats is a good number for us for a while.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Is Noelle considered a "caliby"? I see some stripes on her but I don't know the exact definition.


----------



## Meowzer (Feb 9, 2014)

I've always thought of her as a Calico.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

The mix of tabby with calico is called caliby (I've also seen tabico) or patched tabby. I see tabby markings on Noelle's forehead, so she could be called a caliby (or a tabico) or a patched tabby. Or just a calico. Or just a cutie.


----------



## Meowzer (Feb 9, 2014)

LOL, I've never heard of that. Sounds neat, though complicated. I love this colouring - you get a little bit of everything.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

They're a pair of happy cats!


----------



## Meowzer (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you, they are. :daisy

This morning at 5 I was greeted by this scene after I turned the lights on. It's the first time these two were this close to each other peacefully sleeping. It was a wonderful surprise that put a happy note on my morning.


----------



## LittleFrog (Aug 30, 2013)

Your cats are so beautiful! I LOVE lynx points, they're my favourite colour points by far.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Noel's face is adorable, I love how the orange and grey are completely symmetric. Doesn't it remind you of the Mercedes symbol?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, I love to see kitties getting along.  Sophie's not in Noelle's usual spot, is she? ie, no reason for Noelle to be upset? 

amy, I hadn't noticed that. So cute! Kitty coat patterns are amazing.


----------



## Meowzer (Feb 9, 2014)

Tybalt'sMom, thank you! Cats indeed have amazing colours and patterns, each one is so different. 

Amy, thank you for pointing out the Mercedes symbol, I hadn't noticed this before, but it does look like it. You are very observant! :thumb

Spirite, 
Noelle rediscovered the cat tree since Sophie came along. For a while it went unused, and Noelle preferred other spots in the house. Now they have two cat trees, and Noelle seem to prefer the new one, maybe because of its location - close to the window where she can look out. Today Noelle was napping on the new tree and Sophie climbed up close to her and started playing with Noelle's tail. I think Noelle was too lazy to bother with it and kept on sleeping, only her tail was moving about annoyed at the baby bugging her. Outside an occasional mild squabble the two seem to be getting used to each other ok. 

I took a couple of more pics of my girls. Here they are.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, you have one gorgeous green-eyed girl and one gorgeous blue-eyed girl!  I love Noelle's position - kitties are so cute when they make themselves all round like that.  You can really see the tabby markings on Sophie's front legs in this pic. What is the texture of the fur on her chest like? It looks different, sort of fuzzy-fluffy, than what I've seen on my kitties.


----------

